# mise en veille ecran fermé??



## Noizy (17 Mars 2005)

Salut à toutes et à tous   
Tite question, y a t-il moyen de désactiver la mise en veille auto lorsque l'on rabat l'écran d'un portable de la pomme sous panther??
Merci bien @+


----------



## Grug (17 Mars 2005)

non, eventuellement tu peux l'eteindre, ou si tu veux le laisser travailler baisser la luminosité de l'ecran a zero (sans le fermer).


----------



## Noizy (17 Mars 2005)

Merci bien


----------



## Caster (17 Mars 2005)

on ne peut pas ... par contre même si c'était possible ... il ne vaut mieux pas, car écran fermé .... il y aurait un pb de surchauffe


----------

